# Medical Card Calculator - Vanished????



## ruthkell (17 Nov 2008)

Hi, Anybody know whats happened to the calculator on the HSE site. Just been there to check out if my family entitled to a GP Card and blank!!!


----------



## sandrat (17 Nov 2008)

noticed that the other day, probably cos they havent figured out the over 70s thing yet?!


----------



## Welfarite (17 Nov 2008)

ruthkell said:


> Hi, Anybody know whats happened to the calculator on the HSE site. Just been there to check out if my family entitled to a GP Card and blank!!!


 

Perhaps its becuase of changes in the thresholds from Jan 2009?


----------



## ruthkell (17 Nov 2008)

Has the threshold got bigger for the average family.  If we were eligible this year would we have same chance of getting the card for next year?


----------

